# Health & Safety jobs in Canada



## bluejay22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,
I was wondering if any kind souls on here know if the Health & Safety sector is an area that is in demand in Canada? I have seen courses for NEBOSH advertised on the forum pages and as I am considering retraining in another area, my main area being Telecoms which does not seem to be so much in deman! 

So I would be interested to know if H&S would be a viable direction to go in, also I would be able to come over as an assisted relative but would obviously prefer to secure work befortehand!

Look forward to any replies and off my thanks in advance to anyone who is able to help with this info.

Stu


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluejay22 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if any kind souls on here know if the Health & Safety sector is an area that is in demand in Canada? I have seen courses for NEBOSH advertised on the forum pages and as I am considering retraining in another area, my main area being Telecoms which does not seem to be so much in deman!
> 
> So I would be interested to know if H&S would be a viable direction to go in, also I would be able to come over as an assisted relative but would obviously prefer to secure work befortehand!
> ...


bluejay22,

Could you please elaborate as to what you mean by "an assisted relative"?


----------



## bluejay22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> bluejay22,
> 
> Could you please elaborate as to what you mean by "an assisted relative"?


My Mother lives in Toronto and has Canadian citizenship, also I lived there from the age of 2 to 10. Don't think I would have a problem with getting over but was thinking more along the lines of what area I should think about retraining in. It appears that Telecoms engineers are not highly sought after...unfortunately.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluejay22 said:


> My Mother lives in Toronto and has Canadian citizenship, also I lived there from the age of 2 to 10. Don't think I would have a problem with getting over but was thinking more along the lines of what area I should think about retraining in. It appears that Telecoms engineers are not highly sought after...unfortunately.


Given what you've written I will assume that your mother became a Canadian citizen after immigrating here. If that is so, it will do very little to help you gain access to Canada. Your mother will not be permitted to sponsor you unless you are under 22 years of age and dependent on her. Please read the appropriate section of the Canadian Immigration website.
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

As for H & S work, each Province has it's own H & S regulations so qualifications in one province won't apply elsewhere.


----------

